# baking pan with removable bottom?



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I'm looking for a baking pan, like to make brownies or bar cookies that has a removable bottom. I've seen one on TV but it's square. Has anyone seen an 9x13 pan with a removable bottom? Like a tart pan. 

Thanks.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Hi vloglady,

Based on your location, I'd imagine it would be pretty easy for you to find what you're looking for by checking the yellow pages for bakery supply places....

Here are several sources for removeable bottom pans both round and rectangular (scroll down):

fantes

Sweet Celebrations

kitchengadgetscentral

cooking.com

bakedeco


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Fabulous! thanks, I wasn't sure if such a thing even existed.

But now here's where we get into the math. Most recipes for bar cookies/brownies/lemon squares are made in a 8x8 or 9x9 or 9x13 pan. these tart pans are 14x4. How do I adjust the recipe to fit these new dimensions?

Trial and error I guess. 

Thanks so much. will start a search.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

It's pretty much a matter of simple math. The 4x14 pan has a base area of 56 sq. inches. The other pans are as follows: 8x8 = 64; 9x9 = 81; and 9x13 = 117. From this you can see that a 9x13 pan has about twice the area of the tart pan so using half a recipe would produce brownies of about the same height. The 8x8 pan is about the same size so a full recipe would probably work. The 9x9 pan is about 45% larger so the recipe would have to be reduced by about one third.

Now all of this assumes that the actual pan size is really the *true* pan size. The measurement has to be made at a height half-way up the side of the inside of the pan, that is half-way up the height of the brownnie, not the pan itself.

Generally, I found that approximation works pretty well.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

vloglady,

If you need to know the volume of a square or rectangle pan, measure and multiply length x width x height.

To calculate the volume of a circular pan (a cylindrical shape) go here.

If you visit each link, you will find that they are not all the same, they provide different sized pans:

fantes: 4" x 13.5
Sweet Celebrations: ~10 x 7,~ 8 x 8
kitchengadgetscentral: don't know, looks big like ~8" x 11"
cooking.com: 14 x 4.5
bakedeco: 8" x 11 1/4" x 1"


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Another couple of places to check in the city:

New York Cake and and Baking, 56 W. 22nd Street (212)675-2253

Broadway Panhandler, Broome Street at Wooster, (212)966-3434 
Bway Panhandler

Remember that you might have to adjust the baking times, too. Wish I could help you the way everyone else has so far, but ...


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm wondering why you want to use this type of pan? My first assumption is that you think it will be easier to get your items out of it? If that's so, I hope you'll consider these points and find them helpful.

Many recipes are meant to climb up the pan sides and won't be their best baked in a flat low shape which is what's required in a shallow tart pan. Also the fluted sides makes removing items difficult, since you can't run a knive between the pan and product.

If your looking for a pan with a removable bottom to help you remove your baked goods. Let me suggest that you could line your pan with foil and that would help greatly with removal. 

P.S. Spray your pan with oil first, then when your pressing your foil into your pan it will cling nicely to the pan. You still need to grease the foil if the recipe calls for it.


----------

